# Keeping track of overtime



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Microsoft Excel. Apple -Numbers.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

StrmShdw said:


> I was handed the steward position. How do I go about keeping a overtime list, that’s fair to everyone?


You should talk to the business agent who assigned you this role. Each local is different and sometimes it is different depending on the job, or the qualifications, etc. Without a solid system in place you might find yourself dealing with a lot of drama.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

What do you mean overtime "list"? Of who worked OT, or was offered OT, who turned down OT? That's the foreman's job.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

joebanana said:


> What do you mean overtime "list"? Of who worked OT, or was offered OT, who turned down OT? That's the foreman's job.


Nope.


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

joebanana said:


> What do you mean overtime "list"? Of who worked OT, or was offered OT, who turned down OT? That's the foreman's job.


No, its the stewards job

Now to the OP. I would ask whoever put you in as a steward about the rules and I would present scenarios also 

Apprentice list.....easy enough
Journeyman list. easy enough 
Foreman list or are the foremen to be considered journeyman and to be put on that list? This is typically the list that causes the most problems 

What happens when you have a specialized scenario ie fire alarm requires OT and typically there is a crew who does this and this only BUT when they do OT should you only allow FA people or should it be a 1 to 1 ratio of FA people and journeyman who have not worked on fire alarm 
This scenario also holds true in designed lighting systems ie Lutron, Lumenpulse etc etc so what happens when this area needs to work OT. 
This scenario also holds true in power scenarios where they may work OT to lift, land and connect a roof generator and you have people who have no idea what they are doing versus guys who have not only hoisting credentials but lots of experience doing this 

In specialty areas I think a 1 to 1 ratio is good and serves as a fair balance. 

Now the foremans list is what causes trouble. 
Most competent GFs typically have all their foremen work OT no matter what and then call in journeyman when the job is still wide open but as the OT dries up it may be just a foreman doing a specific thing and then journeyman and this is when the other foreman start acting like babies and want the OT over the j man

I would put foreman on the j man ot list from day 1 so down the line when it dries up and foreman are only doing OT on a specific task that they oversee you wont run into issues other foreman whose area does not require OT whining


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Once the manpower on the job reaches a pre determined amount of JWs the Foreman is non working. As foreman are added to keep the ratio set in the agreement, they are all non working. That being said, they are never included in the overtime list. They work it out between themselves. Shop steward has no say in which Forman works, and they will not work with the tools until the job is back to a single foreman under so many men. 

Apprentices are not included in the overtime list. Apprentices only work OT when the full crew is working or all JWs turned down the OT. 

If you have guys making anything over JW rate, such as plan reader, they are not included in the OT list. So you have to weigh the options if there will be a lot of overtime, and decide if you want the extra pay to handle the specialty jobs. If the OT requires the specialty jobs, the workers are pulled from the regular OT list of JWs. The lead specialty workers can work the OT, but not with the tools, like they normally would on regular hours. Usually they are bumped to foreman rate for the OT, and the regular foreman would go home. 

The steward keeps a list of all JWs, and keeps a running tally of total overtime worked for each. When overtime is offered, it is offered to the guy with the lowest hours. If he doesn’t take the overtime, the hours worked by the next guy that takes it, is added to all those that turned it down. 

That’s how it would work where I’m at.


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

In another lifetime, I was in your position. The equalization of overtime was handled thusly. Overtime was usually requested on weekend - non-scheduled days. A masterlist of employees(by seniority)was kept. People offered OT by seniority and lowest # of hours. A person was charged for hours offered NOT worked. A person was charged double if they volunteered for the OT but didn't show up. Depending on how your union is set up, you may wish to keep subgroups by trade. Remember, your trying to be fair NOt trying to keep everyone happy...that ain't gonna happen anyways


----------



## Apelectric (Dec 6, 2017)

Just base it off who gives you the best present at Christmas/New Years/ your birthday.


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

Apelectric said:


> Just base it off who gives you the best present at Christmas/New Years/ your birthday.


Only when the local scene is "oily"


----------

